# Lambretta



## Geoff Boulter (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm looking to buy a Lambretta to nip down to the beach. I have not got a bike licence but hold a full UK driving licence. How do I obtain a bike licence here in Portugal, I would be most grateful if somebody could point me in the right direction. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd suggest you check with your local GNR station but think you can drive up to 125 cc on your car licence.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Geoff Boulter said:


> I'm looking to buy a Lambretta to nip down to the beach. I have not got a bike licence but hold a full UK driving licence. How do I obtain a bike licence here in Portugal, I would be most grateful if somebody could point me in the right direction. :fingerscrossed:


Hi

I just went to Honda / KTM shop near Tomar station (Mr. Bike??) on Trav. Padrão and asked them about sub 100cc bike on car licence. It seems to be a bit complicated about bike class and licence type/year ie grandfather rights so ended up with a Atrala Califfone.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

quote


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you're looking at machines you might consider the ones from greenmachine.com (hope the link is acceptable?) 

They're Chinese copies of the old Jap minibikes but re-engined to 125cc

I bought mine 3 years ago with a few reservations but it's been a fabulous little bike.


----------

